# Erfahrungen mit der Küchenhexe



## Erin (10. Jan. 2017)

Moin,

wie in einem anderen Thread schon angesprochen, haben wir uns eine Küchenhexe gekauft. Da ich mich selber im Vorfeld dumm und dusselig gesucht habe und nichts wirklich verwertbares zu meinen Fragen gefunden habe, wollte ich mal meine Erfahrungen weitergeben. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja Interesse.

Der Ofen sollte für uns 2 Zwecke erfüllen, heizen natürlich und zwar möglichst viel vom Haus und Herd und Backofen im Winter weitestgehend ablösen. Wir haben lange hin und her überlegt für welchen wir uns entscheiden sollen, denn Anbieter und Küchenhexen gibt es mehr als man denkt. Letztlich haben wir uns für die größte von La Nordica entschieden, nicht ganz billig, aber auch nicht so teuer wie die halbe Küche.
Entscheidend waren Kw, Größe des Backfachs und Feinstaubwerte, sowas schafft man in der Regel ja nur einmal an und da sollte es schon passen.

Anfangs waren wir doch etwas verunsichert, ob wir damit wirklich das Haus oder zumindest Teile davon weitestgehend warm bekommen, es ist nämlich ziemlich groß, aber das hat sich als unbegründet erwiesen. Die wirklich kalten und zugigen Teile des Hauses hätten wir mit Heizkörpern niemals so warm bekommen wie jetzt, was aber natürlich auch am Standort des Ofens liegt. Er steht in der Küche an der Wand zum Flur und dadurch, dass unsere Haustür nicht gerade hermetisch abgeriegelt ist, entsteht ein Zug nach oben. Von 14 Räumen werden 8 warm + Flur, das ist schon eine ganz gute Bilanz, finde ich. Küche, 2 Bäder und Flur sind auch morgens noch warm genug, obwohl ich ab 22.00 Uhr nichts mehr auflege.
Letzte Zahlen wird dann allerdings erst die Gasrechnung liefern, bisher sieht es aber gut aus.

Seit Ferienbeginn im Dezember habe nur noch auf bzw. in der Hexe gekocht und gebacken. Fazit: Mit einigen Ausnahmen funktioniert es sehr gut. Fleisch, Brot, Aufläufe, Suppen, Gebratenes, Aufwärmen, alles kein Problem, man muss aber etwas rumprobieren, weil die Platte oben unterschiedlich heiß wird. Am Rand über dem Backofen kann man z.B. wunderbar etwas warmhalten oder auftauen, direkt über der Feuerstelle ist es am heißesten und auch über dem Backofen hats noch ordentlich Temperatur.
Was leider nicht so dolle ist, Wasser braucht ewig bis es mal kocht, Kartoffeln dauern also und Klöße funktionieren gar nicht, wie beim Campingkocher. Ich habe mir darum angewöhnt immer einen Kessel auf dem Herd stehen zu haben, um sofort heißes Wasser zur Verfügung zu haben und darin wird es sehr schnell heiß. Die kleineren Herde haben dafür ein Wasserschiff, dieser leider nicht.
Vermutlich ist es kein Problem, wenn man die Ringe entfernt und den Topf direkt über das Feuer setzt, aber das will ich mit meinen Induktionstöpfen nicht unbedingt testen, dafür müssen irgendwann mal gusseiserne her.

Das Backen erfordert etwas Geduld, man muss erstmal ordentlich anheizen, um das Fach auf 200 Grad zu bringen, selbst dann ist im Innern die Temperatur noch etwas geringer (das Thermometer sitzt außen an der Tür). Runterregeln lässt es sich dann locker über die Tür, einfach öffnen und gut ist. Wie bei jedem Backofen muss man erstmal testen, aber im Großen und Ganzen sehe ich da keinen Unterschied zu normalen Öfen, nur dass es keinen Krach macht und keinen Strom verbraucht )

Die umlaufende Stange wird übrigens nicht heiß und eignet sich hervorragend um z.B. Geschirrhandtücher zu trocknen. Auch rechts und links wird es nicht so warm wie befürchtet, definitiv keine Brandgefahr.

Ein bisschen Schweinerei macht das Ganze natürlich, vorm Ofen __ fliegen irgendwie immer Asche und Holzstückchen rum, egal wie oft ich fege oder wische und dadurch, dass wir ein Außenrohr habe, gibt es auch öfter mal Problemchen beim Anzünden, will heißen, es raucht, wenn kalte Luft im Schornstein ist und die Hexe raucht wirklich aus allen Öffnungen  Das haben wir bei dem großen Kamin im Wohnzimmer mit gemauertem Kaminabzug nicht.
Trotzdem echt eine Anschaffung, die sich gelohnt hat.

Und da steht das gute Stück
 
   Das Stück der Wand mussten wir entfernen, weil sich dahinter noch Styropor befand. Wir überlegen, wie wir das wieder vernünftig zumachen sollen. Im Moment sind Unterbau und Riemchen der Favourit, bei der kleinen Menge allerdings ziemlich teuer.
Irgendwann kommt an die Rückwand noch eine Glasplatte, wird beim Kochen sonst doch etwas schmuddelig.


----------



## mitch (10. Jan. 2017)

Hi Erin,

 so ein Holzfeuer ist einfach klasse



Erin schrieb:


> Das Stück der Wand mussten wir entfernen, weil sich dahinter noch Styropor befand. Wir überlegen, wie wir das wieder vernünftig zumachen sollen.



das sollte ein Kaminbauer machen, wegen dem Brandschutz, mit Styropor ist nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## Erin (10. Jan. 2017)

Das Styropor ist ja schon weg, mussten wir machen, sonst hätte unser Schornsteinfeger den Betrieb nicht genehmigt Unser Problem ist jetzt das "Loch". Irgendwie müssen wir das ja wieder zu kriegen, nur mit 3,5 cm Tiefe gar nicht so einfach, zumal die Kanten ja auch irgendwie gemacht werden müssen. Riemchen mit Plattenunterbau wäre am einfachsten und ist auch genehmigt, aber da müssten wir für den halben Quadratmeter 100€ berappen, weil man das ganze Fugen- und Klebegedöns nur in Riesenpackungen bekommt *möp* Dafür bin ich im Moment _noch_ zu geizig


----------



## mitch (10. Jan. 2017)

was sagt der Schornsteinfeger zu Ytong Steinen
z.B. http://www.wagendorf.de/index.php/Ofenrohr-Einbau(SimonHH)


und einem DIY Mosaik z.B. http://www.freundin.de/leben-wohnen-leben-balkon-garten-cooles-kunstwerk-35929.html


----------



## Erin (10. Jan. 2017)

An Ytong habe ich auch schon gedacht und Fliesen auch, nur gefällt mir das optisch nicht so ganz, wobei...mit Mosaik könnte ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Daufi (12. Jan. 2017)

Schönes Teil, Neid!
Mein Papa hat noch einen alten in der Garage stehen, aber wir haben leider keinen Platz... Da muss ich mir mal noch was einfallen lassen....
Übrigens wirklich gute Anzünder, wir haben 3 verschiedene Firmen probiert, die haben wir jetzt das 3. Mal....
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00WOIQ65E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Erin (12. Jan. 2017)

Für die alten wirst du vermutlich keine Genehmigung bekommen, die erfüllen die neuen Normen nicht mehr 

Bei dem Preis würde Alex mich erschlagen  Aber schön bequem sind die Dinger schon...wenn ich nicht so faul wäre, könnte ich im Revisionsschacht einfach kurz eine Zeitung abfackeln, aber bei dem Wetter, nee....


----------



## Daufi (12. Jan. 2017)

Oh, die sind relativ preiswert....1100 Stück, pro anzünden(bei uns im Wohnzimmer) 4 Stück, also rund 300 Mal.... Und Papier soll man ja eigentlich nicht....

Ja an den schwarzen Mann hab ich gar nicht gedacht - müßte ich ihn überzeugen, dass der schon immer da stand....
Vielleicht ist er bestechlich...


----------



## Erin (12. Jan. 2017)

4 Stück? Sollte nicht einer reichen?
Ich nehm die stinknormalen Grillanzünder, da reicht einer normalerweise, es sei denn, ich habe so einen Tag wie gestern, da brauchte ich 6  Da kosten 100 Stück allerdings nur 5 €. Vielleicht mal ausprobieren?

Ich glaube, die sind nicht bestechlich...wir hatten hier noch ordentlich Trara wegen unserer Dunstabzugshaube....


----------



## Daufi (13. Jan. 2017)

Die geht ihn nix an.... Er kann darauf hinweisen, was Belüftung angeht, sprich was rausgeblasen wird, muss auch wieder irgendwo rein.... Hat unserer getan....

Dann brauchst du aber viel Anfeuerholz, oder? Gut, wir tun da direkt die großen Scheite drauf(ich hab keine kleine gmacht... ), aber dafür geht´s auch schnell an....
Ich mag die normalen Anzünder nicht, da ist Chemie drin und die stinken...

Was für ein Scheisswetter, gerasde ne dreiviertel Stunde Schnee geschippt....
Heute schon geschneeschippt?


----------



## Erin (13. Jan. 2017)

Vielleicht sind die Vorschriften bei euch anders oder eurer ist etwas lockerer Wir mussten sie für den Winter außer Betrieb setzen, liegt aber sicher auch daran, dass der Ofen direkt in der Küche steht. Wir hätten auch so ein Ding fürs Fenster einbauen können, dass die Haube quasi nur dann angeht, wenn das Fenster gekippt ist, aber wir kommen nicht mehr an die Steckdose, um dieses Funktralala dazwischen zu setzen...ist aber letztlich auch egal, da ich sie im Winter eh nicht brauche.

Joa...Anmachholz brauch ich schon reichlich, da fällt beim Hacken aber genug an. Ich sammel das immer ein und stell es mir drinnen zum Trockenen hin. Zusätzlich nehme ich immer unsere alten Bretter vom Stall, da haben wir reichlich von und kann man fix über die Kreissäge jagen.
Hm...habe noch nicht auf die Zusammensetzung der Dinger geachtet, aber dieses Sorte stinkt zumindest nicht, muss ich nachher mal schauen

Nope! Mangels Schnee und Fußweg


----------



## Erin (13. Jan. 2017)

Hab mal nachgeschaut, unsere Sticks bestehen lediglich aus Holzfasern und Wachs, puuuh....jetzt hätte ich mir schon Sorgen gemacht....


----------



## Daufi (13. Jan. 2017)

Ahh, dann sind das nicht die weisen Dinger die wie früher das Espit aussehen und fürchterlich stinken....
Alles gut...
Na dann sei froh...
 
Wir waren vorhin ne Stunde im/am Wald spazieren, herrlich... Blauer Himmel, etwas Sonne, schee...
Schönen Abend euch... Und dass es morgen mit Bochum klappt, nachmittag soll es ja wieder Schnee geben...


----------



## Erin (13. Jan. 2017)

Nee...das sind Holzfaserdinger...

Ach schön...hätte ja auch gern Schnee, nur bitte ohne Komplikationen  Dann macht es danach auch doppelt so viel Spaß sich mit Heißgetränk vor den Ofen zu setzen  Aber am Montag fahren wir mit unserer Klasse zum Torfhaus, da gibt's dann Schnee satt 
Danke, euch auch... mit schönem Feuer
Werde dann berichten...


----------



## Christine (14. Jan. 2017)

Ich nehm die Grillanzünder von A...i Nord - da kosten 64 Stück ca. 1,69 und die stinken auch nicht (andere in der Preisklasse stinken meistens fürchterlich nach Petroleum). Und einer reicht bei vernünftigem Holz.


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Jan. 2017)

Bei uns geht das Feuer von Mitte November Birgit Ende März gar nicht mehr aus. 
Es bleibt immer soviel Glut übrig, dass ich nur noch nachlegen muss. 
Wir betreiben mit unserem Ofen allerdings in dieser Zeit auch die komplette Heizung. 
Ansonsten eine Seite einer Zeitung und kleine Holz Spachtel aus Weichholz, da brennt es sofort an. Wichtig ist, dass das Holz auch trocken ist.


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Jan. 2017)

Was auch interessant ist, dass viele Speisen einfach anders schmecken, wenn man auf einem Holzofen kocht. Vermutlich liegt es an der Hitze, die ja immer leichten Schwankungen ausgesetzt ist. 
Wir verwenden sehr gerne uralte Gusseiserne Töpfe und Pfannen von "Oma"
Ist ein totaler Unterschied. Bei Pfannkuchen arbeiten wir meist mit zwei Pfannen. Eine neuere und eine uralte. Gleicher Teig, aber anderer Geschmack.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Jan. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Wir verwenden sehr gerne uralte Gusseiserne Töpfe und Pfannen von "Oma"
> Ist ein totaler Unterschied. Bei Pfannkuchen arbeiten wir meist mit zwei Pfannen. Eine neuere und eine uralte. Gleicher Teig, aber anderer Geschmack.



Und welche schmecken besser?


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Jan. 2017)

Alte Pfanne auf Holzherd. Einfach unschlagbar im Geschmack


----------



## Erin (16. Jan. 2017)

Was habt ihr denn für einen Ofen, Marcus? Und wie groß ist der Feuerraum, dass ihr morgens noch Glut habt? Wasserführend? Wie viel Raummeter verbraucht ihr über den Winter? Fragen über Fragen...Foto wär auch toll

Gusseiserne Töpfe hätte ich auch gerne, aber an alte ist kaum dranzukommen, lediglich 2 alte Pfannen habe ich und die sind unschlagbar Für den Induktionsherd aber leider unbrauchbar, zu schwer und brennt schnell an.


----------

